# New hair // Before & After



## LaItaliana (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok so I got it done yesterday and asked for golden highlights all over with a caramel toner. &amp; I got long layers in and the shortest "bang" I've had in a looooong time. I like it a lot &amp; the girl I went to was good &amp; really nice. Next time I wanna go blonder though.. Like a lighter caramel with blonder highlights.

BEFORE:










AFTER:







No flash &amp; inside









with flash &amp; then outside. &amp; i was flippin my hair and look like a cheesy mess





What I was goin for:


----------



## katnahat (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow! Your stylist nailed the color! It looks exactly like JLo's.

Your new color looks great! The color suits your skintone perfectly.


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 20, 2007)

I love it!!!


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 20, 2007)

Very pretty!!

You're lucky you look great both ways!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 20, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 20, 2007)

you have an excellent stylist honey, she did a great job!!!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## macface (Jun 21, 2007)

looks the same as jlo very prtty.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 21, 2007)

You look great! I think it compliments your skin tone very nicely!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow that looks fantastic!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 21, 2007)

i LOVE it! Gorgeous!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 21, 2007)

It looks good on you.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 21, 2007)

nice color


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 21, 2007)

wow that looks great!!!!! thats my natural hair colour!!!!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 21, 2007)

I LOVE your new color and cut you look so beautiful!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 21, 2007)

that looks hot!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 21, 2007)

It looks so beautiful! I wish I could pull it off.


----------



## Q8_ButterFly (Jun 21, 2007)

Very Very Nice


----------



## claire20a (Jun 21, 2007)

It looks great!


----------



## Babino (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! Your stylist nailed the color! It looks exactly like JLo's. 
Your new color looks great! The color suits your skintone perfectly.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks great and healthy. Love it.


----------



## ivette (Jun 21, 2007)

excellent job.

beautiful color


----------



## Bexy (Jun 21, 2007)

You look so pretty. Makes me regret that I ever cut my hair.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont think i have ever seen anyone match a color that perfectly before. It looks great!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, that's a beutiful color. Is suits you very well.


----------



## monniej (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice! i love the color!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ooohh I love it! That looks gorgeous, your stylist is very good.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks great, and very very healthy!


----------



## nursie (Jun 21, 2007)

i love your new hair color! and your hair looks so healthy and shiny!! beautiful!


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks *Beautiful!*


----------



## semantje (Jun 22, 2007)

i like that!


----------



## southcitybabe (Jun 22, 2007)

You look really beautifull, Its a lovely color


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow what thick lovely hair you have~~Lucky girl, love the new color as well~~


----------



## foxybronx (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay THAT is GORGEOUS! Looks great girl!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 22, 2007)

your stylest did an amazing job at matching the color...

go him/her


----------



## Calibaby (Jun 22, 2007)

looks beautiful, shiny and healthy. The pic of the back of your head looks like just like my hair when I flat iron it!


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow you all are very nice. I love it too &amp; appreciate all the nice things you said. Im really happy with this new girl that did my hair &amp; will be goin back cuz she was really nice.. Really took her time and stuff unlike my old stylist who used to just blowdry my hair and rush me out the door.. She never ironed it out to make it look polished (its already straight so it wouldnt have took long).. Well thanks again


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 23, 2007)

*Glamourous*!


----------



## girl2006 (Jun 23, 2007)

wow.....your stylist is awesome! it the exact color and looks hot!!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

I love it


----------



## princessmich (Jun 23, 2007)

Absolutely lovely colour on you


----------



## Brittluvsmusic (Jun 23, 2007)

That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

oh nice!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow that looks fantastic!!!


----------



## coco-nut (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice colour. Your hair looks healthy.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 26, 2007)

gorgeous! very natural looking. I wish all hairdressers were this talented


----------



## Carly (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks really nice


----------



## Rocksta (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, you're so pretty! However, I'd rather like to see you in hair of more chestnut shade, like your old colour.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 27, 2007)

love it looks great on you


----------



## Sakeenah (Jun 27, 2007)

wow ur gorgous!! u look great either way but i love the new color. any1 ever tell u that u look like Angelina jolie??


----------



## Kemper (Jun 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! Your stylist nailed the color! It looks exactly like JLo's. 
Your new color looks great! The color suits your skintone perfectly.

*^I agree completely. Your stylist ROCKS! *


----------



## momof2gr8kids (Jun 27, 2007)

The cut is so pretty...subtle but very nice.

I love the color with your skin tone! It makes you glow!

Your stylist is a keeper for sure!


----------



## Lissaboo (Jun 27, 2007)

Love it! I think it looks awesome..I was thinking about getting that color but not so sure it would look as great on me as it does on you.It really compliments your skin!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the color a lot, very J.LO, the stylist did a good job.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 3, 2007)

You look great!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 3, 2007)

Very pretty.I so want my hair color like that.


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 4, 2007)

wow i love that color.If i ever start dying my hair again i will have to get your color,


----------



## kkkittykat (Jul 8, 2007)

She did a great job. Your lucky to have found her!!!

karen


----------



## lovefe (Jul 8, 2007)

wow ur new color is perfect. i love those colors!this one suits u perfect!


----------



## imatastystar (Jul 8, 2007)

it suits you quite well.

your pretty, btw :]


----------

